# Can't disable AMD Cool n Quiet. Please help!



## gamefreakdudes (Nov 12, 2012)

My Conf. is AMD Phenom II 1055T X6 2.8ghz, 8GB DDR3 1333mhz RAM, Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H motherboard, MSI R7770 1GB DDR5 graphics card, Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 600W PSU. Whenever i am gaming on Win 7 Home premium genuine 64bit, my FPS are very unstable going down from 50-60 to 4-5 on 1920X1080. When i checked a lot, i found out its because of AMD Cool n Quiet technology which keeps the CPU running on 800mhz and when i check in AMD overdrive, i see CPU frequency varying from 2800mhz to 800ghz within fractions of seconds and vice versa so i believe this is what causing games to perform so badly. I disabled AMD Cool n Quiet and AMD CIE in BIOS but still games are performing badly like before and CPU frequency is still varying from 2800mhz to 800mhz. I tried a lot and a lot but not able to understand how to fully remove AMD Cool n Quiet? Even the power options are set to 'high performance' but still nothing's improving gaming's performance. Please help me how to remove this cool n quiet from PC completely as its making my life hell?


----------



## Naxal (Nov 12, 2012)

I think you will find the option for the same in your motherboard's BIOS settings.

Restart and Press DEL to enter your bios to disable the option from there


----------



## gamefreakdudes (Nov 12, 2012)

I've already mentioned that i have disabled both CIE and Cool n Quiet from BIOS but still its working.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 12, 2012)

Did you try with the latest bios?


----------



## gamefreakdudes (Nov 13, 2012)

no. didn't try that. should i update the bios?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 13, 2012)

Its worth a shot.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

X6 1055T is a 6 core processor and has turbo. AFAIK, under turbo 4-5cores are downclocked whereas 1-2 cores are clocked high. it can be that overdrive is reporting the clock of the downclocked cores.

and once you reboot your PC, C&Q remains off or turns on?


----------



## gamefreakdudes (Nov 13, 2012)

Turbo is disabled and overdrive is showing all the six cores to be running at lowest clock speed of 800mhz. No matter if i restart the pc or what, CnQ is disabled in the bios but somehow its still functioning which is making my games perform really really bad even on resolution like 1024X768. Can anyone tell me from where i can get the bios update of Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 13, 2012)

You can try another thing....Set the Power profile of the PC to *High Performance Mode* from Control Panel, normally *Balanced* profile is selected by default. Also try to upgrade the BIOS as Sorcerer has suggested.


----------



## gamefreakdudes (Nov 13, 2012)

updated the bios but nothing helped at all. I rerun the rating assessment and processor rating fall down to 4.2 from 6.5 and graphics rating fall down to 6.0 from 7.6.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

unistall AMD overdrive and do what cilus has said.


----------

